# Gracie and Dora. BABIES !!!!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

the two pudgy lil punkins. 77 days along. Halfway there yay! I am READY for some fresh milks again! This plastic jug stuff is jus bland nonsense now. I have sorely been tempted to go brave our friends crazy mama cows for some fresh good yum! He has two that he says he thinks would be ok to milk.... i dunno though. His are not handled unless it is for health care stuffs. He does have a wonderful chute we could squeeze em down tight in. But still..... i might nearly die lol! And a broken hand/arm doesn't appeal to me in case i couldnt get it out in time.

And my bratty chickens! While they were nope chickens for the snow i was gettin 12-16 eggs a day.... today.... 9. They have a really good hidey hole somewhere. Eesh!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Bland plastic jug milk is definetly wiser choice.lol
That is all I have ever had, that I can remember. Mom told me cow milk would not stay down when I was a baby and she had to get goat milk for me.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Bland plastic jug milk is definetly wiser choice.lol
> That is all I have ever had, that I can remember. Mom told me cow milk would not stay down when I was a baby and she had to get goat milk for me.


I know right?!?!! Lol! But gah it SURE is temptin! I grew up here and my dad's best friend through the woods family had a dairy farm. I ADORED ridin the four wheeler through the woods to help mrs nell feed the calves.... then she ALWAYS had warm cookies and fresh warm or cold milk for me to drink. Plus.. she sent me home with milk. So before i got hitched and moved away i had fresh milk most of the time. Got used to plastic jug milk then came back home and had my gracie this spring.

I *could* get away with Temptin fate once a week though.... hahahhaa. Hubby and i go through a gallon and half to two gallons a week. And i could get that out of one of his ladies in one session. Lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

If you do go for the fresh milk make sure you have help. If not a knowledgeable milk maid, at least someone with some muscle.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> If you do go for the fresh milk make sure you have help. If not a knowledgeable milk maid, at least someone with some muscle.


I would. But i really doubt i will do it. I have to be able deal with mama. And a broken anything isnt conducive to that.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I remember when you got Dora! She's looking great, and so does Gracie! Do you have a picture of the buck(s) they are bred to?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I remember when you got Dora! She's looking great, and so does Gracie! Do you have a picture of the buck(s) they are bred to?


I have a crummy pic of when he first got here. Lemme go find it. He look a lot better now. He has has COPPER! Still workin on him and he has put on weight. His prev owner said they jus loved this high copper mineral.... they didnt lick a bit of it. So they get the mineral we use in their pellet every day.

I am happy with my dora too! She looks good. She put on a lil bit of weight but not a ton. She just filled out better like i think they need look. And that gracie. Lol! I was lookin at her this mornin as i was brushin her... she carries babies high and out. Whereas dora is jus carryin a rounded bump right now. Gracie is such the sucker for the brush!

I saw a cl ad last night. A farm gettin rid of some nubians and minis... they looked so so thin and needed mineral and copper. I so would love a few but nope. I jus don't want to deal with half starved babies. My heart can't take that right now. Their conformation was really good but gah!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is Donatello. He is a bit smaller (height and weight) than dora and just a tinny bit bigger than gracie. Maybe two inches taller and he probably weighs bout what gracie weighs. He took on more of the the nigi side for size. So he works for both girls this year. Next year i may let tristan have a go at dora. He is bigger so i didnt want that for her bein a ff. But we will see how kiddin goes and see from there. Tris will never get gracie though.



Goat_Scout said:


> I remember when you got Dora! She's looking great, and so does Gracie! Do you have a picture of the buck(s) they are bred to?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I remember when you got Dora! She's looking great, and so does Gracie! Do you have a picture of the buck(s) they are bred to?


This was last week. Not a good pic at all. But you can maybe still see that he has filled out and his coat is not quite so rough. The other dude is tris.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Handsome guy! You could get all different sorts of colors/patterns on the kids.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Handsome guy! You could get all different sorts of colors/patterns on the kids.


It will be like a box of chocolates lol. I am just not lookin forward to a disbuddin crash course lol. Bibbin (gracie's spring kid) is polled. So we didnt have worry bout it this year. But everyone involved this go round has/had horns.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting! Should be a fun combo! I love the doe with the horns! I just wish they weren't such a pain, then maybe I could have my own with horns like that, lol.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Exciting! Should be a fun combo! I love the doe with the horns! I just wish they weren't such a pain, then maybe I could have my own with horns like that, lol.


The horned lady is my gracie. She is good and doesnt use them to terrorize so that makes me happy lol. Hers are long enough that she doesnt stick her noggin through fences and other dumb like two others we have here do. Theirs are short enough that they can get out but i think it will be i teresting as they get a bit longer... jus long enough to get into trouble with em lol! The first three pics are recent and the last two are this spring not long after we got the clowns. I look at how they have grown and how much better their coats all look and think... yay we didnt fail as goatie parentals. Lol.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's been my biggest problem with my horned girls. Always sticking their head through the fence. Big difference between when you first got them and now! That's awesome to see the before and after.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No no, just drink the bland stuff from the jug lol you just made me cringe reading that! I’m a pretty brave person with small man syndrome but have some lovely scars on my hand and issues with 2 fingers after milking a cow with mastitis that way. I honestly think if I didn’t pull my arm out she would have broke it in half. 
You have very beautiful healthy goats on your hands!!! I bet you are going to have some Gorgeous babies in a few months


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm a pretty brave person with small man syndrome


lol yeah me too standin at 5 and a half!! LOL


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> No no, just drink the bland stuff from the jug lol you just made me cringe reading that! I'm a pretty brave person with small man syndrome but have some lovely scars on my hand and issues with 2 fingers after milking a cow with mastitis that way. I honestly think if I didn't pull my arm out she would have broke it in half.
> You have very beautiful healthy goats on your hands!!! I bet you are going to have some Gorgeous babies in a few months


Haha yea i am. I will jus pout a bit. Or keep askin round if anyone knows anyone with a dairy. Maybe they will barter fresh homemade sausage or pork or chicken or a mornin help for milks. . I too have that whole i can do it thing... our farm was a 500 sow hog farm when i grew up.

Thanks for the compliment! We try realllly hard to make sure all the critters get the best care even if they are only here for a lil while. The goats will be here long time though.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> That's been my biggest problem with my horned girls. Always sticking their head through the fence. Big difference between when you first got them and now! That's awesome to see the before and after.


We have them in 2x4 welded wire. They stick their nogging theough the gate and the in between spots in their lil barn.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My silly dora girl today! I was TRYIN get belly pics but since she was the only one out she had other ideas.....


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, come on now. Her little face is cuter (just barely) than her adorable lil belly!:inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww, come on now. Her little face is cuter (just barely) than her adorable lil belly!:inlove:


It is! I felt bad that i had not brought up treats. ;(. Most days when i go to feed dinner i have some in my pocket but we finished the bag yesterday and today there was a hog laid out in my kitchen. So i couldnt cut up an apple. Shoulda known the lil imp would brave the drizzle for me.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mom, please..... Head shots only! You know I feel self conscious about my waist line these days.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So i got pics this mornin of my girls. 45-51 days left... dependin on if they go by mini standards or reg sized standards..... The dark one of dora was last night. Gracie is makin a cute lil udder. I think dora's lil udder area feels different to me too. I give her belly and leg rubs when she is eatin her grain. I dont mess with her udder yet just round it but this mornin i wasnt payin attention and ran over it. And it just felt not tight against her tum like it did before. My poor poop buggy.... that buggy was used here for feed when we had hogs on this farm... over twenty years ago. I may have had a leaky eye when it traitorously maked itself air holes this mornin when i dumped into my poop pile. :/. Now i gotta get a new dumb poop buggy. Ugh! Lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girls! Cant wait to see babys


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, that poop buggy has seen it's better days. And to think, it only lasted over 20 years. Sure don't make things like they use to. Felt like losing an old friend also when my planters wagon couldn't be repaired with duct tape and bailing twine anymore. All those precious kids arriving in about a month and a half is so exciting. The does are gorgeous.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Beautiful girls! Cant wait to see babys


See i can tease bout spice cause i got my very own rollie pollie ollie here lol! She waddles walkin or tryin run lol! She is bigger now than last spring when she gave us her singlet so i am curious as to if she has twins or trips in there. She has had both in the past....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, that poop buggy has seen it's better days. And to think, it only lasted over 20 years. Sure don't make things like they use to. Felt like losing an old friend also when my planters wagon couldn't be repaired with duct tape and bailing twine anymore. All those precious kids arriving in about a month and a half is so exciting. The does are gorgeous.


I have one more but it is a much bigger wagon. I painted it red and use it for draggin stuff round. It is in great shape. But this poor one was my poop buggy... and really.... payin all those dollars for just a poop buggy ugh! Lol. I neen lookin for a bit now cause it has had a small hole but now i guess i have no choice. ;/.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> See i can tease bout spice cause i got my very own rollie pollie ollie here lol! She waddles walkin or tryin run lol! She is bigger now than last spring when she gave us her singlet so i am curious as to if she has twins or trips in there. She has had both in the past....


She's a cute little rollie pollie girl. Im going to guess trips she's got such a cute little belly going


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Miss priss kicked up her leg for her belly rub this mornin and i remembered to have the camera ready. Jus lookit that teeny cute lil udder she is startin! Jus lookit!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I couldn'tresist today. It was cold but beautiful out. Everyone got leftover christmas trees. The bucks got moved and boy howdy! Three strands of HOT rope do not work for them. So our fail made us not accomplish all we had hoped today before the nasty weather rolls in tomorrow evenin. But tis done.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So. I got the 300ml tube of replamin plus not realizin i was gettin the big tube with no doser plunger. Hubby finally got me a doser... for wormer. :/. It doesnt measure doses so i cannot figure out how to use it and get the right dose. Before i have tried the hidin copper in everything i can think to try and everyone are nope goaties. So i thought what bout the treat balls i have seen on here with oatmeal, molasses and pb. Measured doses of the replamin for everyone and mixed it in with the balls. The boys wouldnt touch them... tristan is the old life ceral “mikey” kid who will eat anything.... newp. No dosed balls for him. So since he wouldnt even try it donatello barely even looked at em before goin to paul’s pocket lookin for his before dinner treat. Next we went up the hill to feed dinner.. cosmo and gracie newp. Gracie licked one but that was all. Then i got the lip curl lol! Gardenia had one... they were to get two balls each but she wasnt fooled for the second ball. She is the stinker that kcks out pellet from the baited mineral feeder and will refuse to touch a pellet if it hits the ground normally but when she works that hard to kick it out they are acceptable. Bibbin nommed one and half before his maman goatie wouldnt touch it... then it was poison and he might die. Goober. My dora.... she woulda eaten every single ball i had and wanted more. Good dora goatie!

I felt lil nubbins rollin round in my dora’s tum tonight at dinner feed. And her lil udder is so cute still. It is still eenie but it is there for sure. Gracie’s is cute too floppin round as she does her waddle run. She is of the do not touch my belly til a few days before she kids. Then she loves a good belly rub. Everywhere else is jus fine to touch and rub esp her butt but not the baby side. The majikal brush is fine to brush over it but not my hand.

31-36 days left til their due date.... dependin on if they wanna go at 145 or 150 days.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> So. I got the 300ml tube of replamin plus not realizin i was gettin the big tube with no doser plunger. Hubby finally got me a doser... for wormer. :/. It doesnt measure doses so i cannot figure out how to use it and get the right dose. Before i have tried the hidin copper in everything i can think to try and everyone are nope goaties. So i thought what bout the treat balls i have seen on here with oatmeal, molasses and pb. Measured doses of the replamin for everyone and mixed it in with the balls. The boys wouldnt touch them... tristan is the old life ceral "mikey" kid who will eat anything.... newp. No dosed balls for him. So since he wouldnt even try it donatello barely even looked at em before goin to paul's pocket lookin for his before dinner treat. Next we went up the hill to feed dinner.. cosmo and gracie newp. Gracie licked one but that was all. Then i got the lip curl lol! Gardenia had one... they were to get two balls each but she wasnt fooled for the second ball. She is the stinker that kcks out pellet from the baited mineral feeder and will refuse to touch a pellet if it hits the ground normally but when she works that hard to kick it out they are acceptable. Bibbin nommed one and half before his maman goatie wouldnt touch it... then it was poison and he might die. Goober. My dora.... she woulda eaten every single ball i had and wanted more. Good dora goatie!
> 
> I felt lil nubbins rollin round in my dora's tum tonight at dinner feed. And her lil udder is so cute still. It is still eenie but it is there for sure. Gracie's is cute too floppin round as she does her waddle run. She is of the do not touch my belly til a few days before she kids. Then she loves a good belly rub. Everywhere else is jus fine to touch and rub esp her butt but not the baby side. The majikal brush is fine to brush over it but not my hand.
> 
> 31-36 days left til their due date.... dependin on if they wanna go at 145 or 150 days.


Do you have an old probiotic doser? Mariarose suggested that to me.
It sounds like you had a ball!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Do you have an old probiotic doser? Mariarose suggested that to me.
> It sounds like you had a ball!


I don't. . I thought about that too... loadin up another tube with it. I will probably jus buy a small tube and refill it with the big one. I guess.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My hangry ladies this mornin. Dora's udder keeps gettin a bit bigger. It is so cute! Is it nad that i giggle at her teats jigglin round when she moves... i cannot wait to milk them! They will be so different than gracie.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Such pretty girls I cant wait to see ypur babys!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I don't. . I thought about that too... loadin up another tube with it. I will probably jus buy a small tube and refill it with the big one. I guess.


Since I don't yet have an empty probiotics tube, my stand by has been a 6cc syringe for a 5 cc dose and a 3 cc syringe for a 2.5 cc dose. The syringe measurement is the same as the dosage amount from the applicator gun. I just wash the syringes out and reuse them. This may not be practical for a large herd though. I found trying to use the tube filled applicator gun to be a comedy of errors.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Since I don't yet have an empty probiotics tube, my stand by has been a 6cc syringe for a 5 cc dose and a 3 cc syringe for a 2.5 cc dose. The syringe measurement is the same as the dosage amount from the applicator gun. I just wash the syringes out and reuse them. This may not be practical for a large herd though. I found trying to use the tube filled applicator gun to be a comedy of errors.


That is what i did. .


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Such pretty girls I cant wait to see ypur babys!


I think dora is only holdin one hostage in there. Some days i look at her and think are you really gonna give us a lil nugget lol. But she hasn't went back into heat and now the wee udder... she has somethin in there.

Gracie i think twins. She is much bigger now than she was when she gave us a single huge bibbin last spring. Guess we shall see in a month. .

Is it the end of feb yet? Hahahahaha!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

(highfive)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty girls! They look so soft, I just want to hug them!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What?! No cute 'lil udder pic of Dora?! :shrug:

They both look great! (thumbup) When are their due dates again?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> What?! No cute 'lil udder pic of Dora?! :shrug:
> 
> They both look great! (thumbup) When are their due dates again?


Haha not today. She didnt want a belly rub this mornin so i let her be. She jus wanted her breaky already and none of that touch me stuffs. Lol! I wanna shave her udder now so i can watch it grow... is that bad of me? I haven't cause then i will need shave her again. ;/ maybe when i do hooves this week end or early next week...

They are due 20 or 25 feb. 20th is 145 days and 25 is 150... so gracie probably closer to the 20th and dora i guess it depends on if she follows mini rules or the 25th and follows standard rules. I didnt have a bred date on gracie last year cause she came to us bred... so i dunno how many days she usually incubates em for.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

With my Mini-Nubians and Mini-Lamanchas I always went by day 145, and they always kidded around day 145-148 if I remember correctly.

I am actually going to clip the udders on 3 of my does this weekend. They are due on the 9th, 13th, and 16th. Clipping is so fun to me! I did a full body clip on all of my does last summer to get better conformational pictures of them. I'm planning on doing the same thing this year.
But if it is really cold where you are, I'd wait to clip or just give their udders a slight clip.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> With my Mini-Nubians and Mini-Lamanchas I always went by day 145, and they always kidded around day 145-148 if I remember correctly.
> 
> I am actually going to clip the udders on 3 of my does this weekend. They are due on the 9th, 13th, and 16th. Clipping is so fun to me! I did a full body clip on all of my does last summer to get better conformational pictures of them. I'm planning on doing the same thing this year.
> But if it is really cold where you are, I'd wait to clip or just give their udders a slight clip.


That is good to know on the minis thanks! It usually stays pretty chilly til late march or april here. So the girls will jus get udder, rear end and belly done. Rears and bellies i will leave a bit longer and take everything from their udders.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah and that way we can all watch Dora's little udder grow! (dance)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yeah and that way we can all watch Dora's little udder grow! (dance)


Hahahahahaha!

This was tonight. Still the nope no touchin me today maman girl. THIS is why i need shave her right?!?! Cannot see squat! Lol!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Pretty girls! They look so soft, I just want to hug them!


Dora is super soft! Like a fluffy puppy. Gracie kinda is. Her hair is a bit more wirey but still soft if that makes sense.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Vet came out today to jus check up the girls and hope. And! He did an uLtrasound. Both girls have at least one squiggler in there and he thinks gracie might have two by the way her placenta looked somehow. We saw heartbeats. And today... that was so precious to me! Yesterday was jus a bad bad day and this lightened my heart. He also let me get a bottle of BoSe and dex and showed us how do blood draws. We talked about disbudding... he prefers to give the kids a lil happy juice then do it. But said if we wanted do it the normal kid box way that he will help also. 

Miss hope he said was right as rain. And the only thing he suggested different was to do every few hours feeds of smaller amounts. Jus cause that is more natural to her tum right now. But what we doin now works too. His bull is her dad so he took lossa pics to show his wife.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Totally need to shave her. I need to do mine that's due anytime now. Today was 145 and she (as well as the other 3, all kidded day 147 last year) is still small udder. But she filled the day of last year. I too want to see it easier and it really is easier on the clean-up.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And awwwwwww for seeing bebes! That would perk me up too, glad it made you feel a bit better.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Totally need to shave her. I need to do mine that's due anytime now. Today was 145 and she (as well as the other 3, all kidded day 147 last year) is still small udder. But she filled the day of last year. I too want to see it easier and it really is easier on the clean-up.


I will when it is closer. Right now i do nt wanna cause of the cold.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Miss Hope learnin her halter a bit more today. Dora and gracie have 18 more days left. Gracie seems a tad drippy today. It is a bit thicker than pee. And she is fluffy back there. She has been for several days now though. It is a beautiful day!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I also got the. Thems be the brakes maman lady look. Hahahaha!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

That cow is adorable. Is he a mini or full sized


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> That cow is adorable. Is he a mini or full sized


She is a full sized. She lost her mama a week ago and came to our place to be fed and spoiled.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sfgwife said:


> She is a full sized. She lost her mama a week ago and came to our place to be fed and spoiled.


So sad she lost her mama. She is adorable though and good luck with your does that one looks like it is ready to pop lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 145641
> I also got the. Thems be the brakes maman lady look. Hahahaha!


I don't wanna!!! lol she's adorable! 
Almost there on your girls, babies soon


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You will have the only pack heifer around!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You will have the only pack heifer around!


Hahahah! I told our friend we got her from that after we got her halter trained his granddaughter could show her. The grand is wild as a buck but a lil darlin of a thing too.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I don't wanna!!! lol she's adorable!
> Almost there on your girls, babies soon


She walks part of the time and others not so much lol! I got a video of her walkin really well beside me and she and cozmo nose to nose smellin each other. It was nice.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ahhhh the cute! Her teats are nearly as long as my pinky finger.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Such a sweet little udder bump  I know you're getting excited!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Such a sweet little udder bump  I know you're getting excited!


YES! I am not sure if we are more excited to see the kids... or havin fresh milk again. Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's got a cute little udder started


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> YES! I am not sure if we are more excited to see the kids... or havin fresh milk again. Lol!


You get to watch the kids and drink the milk it's a two-fer ... a win,win...yummy and delightful


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Ugh! So. Son and his family in ky have the flu. His wife’s mother lives close but they all have the flu there too. I have been summoned to ky to help take care of son, his wife and two year old grand. My girls are due the 20th. I know they should be fine. Both are good right now but dangit all! Hopefully i can come home UNSICK saturday. I am gonna ask my doc to send a script of tamiflu monday mornin for me. My birthday kit is all ready to go just in case paul needs it but gah i am nervous! If anything happens paul and i can do it over the phone and he has the vet’s number too. But dangit dangit dangit! I also have two rabbits due to kit round fri. They should be fine. Both are not first timers and paul does know what to do for them jus fine.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Take good care of them! Remember your Zicam, if you get sniffles even! Everyone needs you to go back home healthy.
Good luck to your husband.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not fun, everyone:getwell: soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm sorry everyone's sick I hope you can avoid catching it. There's something nasty going around.
Have a safe trip and I hope your girls hold off until you're home.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Pics from this mornin as i did my chores.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, your buckskin doe is huge! I hope she holds off but wow hubby might need to scrub up and play midwife.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow look at that baby bump!! I can't wait to see the babies! I hope they hold off for you!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

They're beautiful! Can't wait to see how many the light colored one has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my, your buckskin doe is huge! I hope she holds off but wow hubby might need to scrub up and play midwife.


Haha unless so ethin nutty happens i think they will be ok til i get back. Dora's ligs were solid yesterday mornin. Gracie's are soft but still pretty firm. She is the one i fret over... cause she is so big a d she has been mucousy for a week already. But it isn't much just her plug i am sure. And if paul has help he can do it. I will jus pout from here is all.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Haha unless so ethin nutty happens i think they will be ok til i get back. Dora's ligs were solid yesterday mornin. Gracie's are soft but still pretty firm. She is the one i fret over... cause she is so big a d she has been mucousy for a week already. But it isn't much just her plug i am sure. And if paul has help he can do it. I will jus pout from here is all.


I'm praying that your family is getting over their bugs. I'm sure they really appreciate having you there. I'm sure he will be fine it would be great if you made it home for the sweet babies arrival.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> They're beautiful! Can't wait to see how many the light colored one has!


I think two By the ultrasound but mebbe one more is hidin in there. We will see soon enough. . She is huge and miserable though. Poor gracie.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The girls are bout the same. Dora wasnt really stretchin so much as tryin see what was on the barrel in front of her. Her udder has filled more and she looks a bit more full and she is a lil fluffy in the rear and her ligs are softer. Gracie has had more leaky, her udder is a bit fuller and her ligs are pretty squishy but still a tinny bit solid toward the bottom of them. Neither of them have dropped really i dont think. Gracie is havin a hard time keepin her tail up and is peein a lot. Or was this mornin.. i saw her pee three times while i was doin chores up there. I forgot take my ketone strips but they both look good a d are actin normal.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You're getting close! I'm so glad you made it home alright. Such good and pretty girls were waiting on mama to be there for them.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome home!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Gracie must be throwin hoarmones out today. Gardenia was blubberin at me this mornin... she is in heat again... and all day she has been nose to gracie’s rear end. That is very not normal for gardenia to do even when she is in. And when i went to give hope her afternoon feeds gracie was vocal at me... she is usually quiet. She didnt do me like last year when she was in true labor by followin me all round hollarin if i didnt have a hand on her. She just was quietly callin and eatin like she is starved lol. She was callin louder than they do when they talk to their bellies but not by much.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Gracie is a tinny bit drippy tonight at dinner and bedtime. But she still gots her ligs. She is gettin ready to release the hostages. (dance):coolmoves:

Dora... jus fluffy on her backside. Nothin else. She is gonna be the doe code one lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Gracie is a tinny bit drippy tonight at dinner and bedtime. But she still gots her ligs. She is gettin ready to release the hostages. (dance):coolmoves:
> 
> Dora... jus fluffy on her backside. Nothin else. She is gonna be the doe code one lol!


Gracie gonna kid for you, happy you are home.

Dora gonna pay you back for leaving her.lol Bad enough you foolin with a calf, you left home!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Gracie gonna kid for you, happy you are home.
> 
> Dora gonna pay you back for leaving her.lol Bad enough you foolin with a calf, you left home!


No joke!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Any kids?


Nope. :/. Bratty girls are still holdin the convicts. They got their kinda hair cuts today. I got their tails and haunches done but neither would let me do udders. But that is ok i think. At least i got the most fuzzy off in the important places for messes. Both girls are squishy squishy in their ligs today and to me dora seems more hollowed out. Not completely but more than yesterday. Dora is still only fluffy on the backside no leakin yet and she has filled out in her belly more it seems. She looks like a lil fatty right now and not hidin them so much. Gracie is still leaky but it is clear yet and she seems more hollow as well. Both girls are starvin hangry the past two days though. Gracie looks like the mad eater lol while dora jus wants all the fooooods. We also cleaned stalls and made warmin barrels for their stalls. So everything is as ready as we can make it for birthdays.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

No lil convicts yet. Both girls are happy as clams in the pasture. But. We are to be gettin a wintry mix of sleety rain for the next several days.... yayme... not! So they are sure to release the convicts then. ;/


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:waiting: Same type of rain, sleet snow mix stuff beginning here also.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> :waiting: Same type of rain, sleet snow mix stuff beginning here also.


You not far from me. We in mebane. .


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gosh, I be darn. Had no idea, that is about 45 minutes from here. :wave:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Gosh, I be darn. Had no idea, that is about 45 minutes from here. :wave:


Yep. .


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

No goatlets yet today and i think most likely not. But i dunno. Gracie has no ligs and is talkin sweetly to her belly. A little drippy but still clear. I put her in a stall alone just now and she is now wicked pissed. But it is cold and rainy and everyone wants to be inside. So it is the safest thing to do i think. Dora is right as rain and searchin my pockets for treats lol. The stinker had as much of her noggin in my pocket as she could get. Monster! She still has her ligs and doesnt even look as fluffy today on her backside.

Hope jas found her voice today. She sings loud and proud as gracie whines the woe of bein penned up. Even though she can see everyone else.

I did have a suprise of eight new beans this mornin when i went to do chores. The lil squigglers are all warm and snug as a bug in their lil furry nest mama maked. I think my other doe might be gettin ready to kindle too. She had one good blob of fur pulled in the box this mornin but no kits.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tell Gracie the suspense is killing us!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Tell Gracie the suspense is killing us!


I know! Silly girl. No change this afternoon. She still talkin sweetly.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

WE GOTS BABIES!!!

Gracie gifted is three live and one not. Three doelings and a buckling. We have left two doelings and buckling. One doeling i had go in and get. She is warmin in the heatin pad. The other two are walkin round and good. Gave the weak lady bose and waitin for her to warm for vit b. I think gracie sat on the dead one. It was dried and cleaned already. We brought kids in the house and will bring gracie in when she drops the placenta. She is almost there. Top is buckling and i think he has blue eyes. Bottom are doelings.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm sorry you lost one doeling, but congratulations on the 3 healthy kids! Are you planning on bottle feeding all?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm sorry you lost one doeling, but congratulations on the 3 healthy kids! Are you planning on bottle feeding all?


We are gonna see if gracie can feed em all. But most likely will supplement. Or would it be better to bottle one leavin it in with everyone? This is mostly new to us. Last year was our first kidding and she only had a singlet.

Still tryin get the last lil lady warm so she can have some colostrum. She was the one i had pull and i thouht she was gone at first. But she had a heartbeat. So i rubbed and suctioned and swang her about and she came around. She is hollarin and tryin suck a finger but she is only 99.5 still... she was 94 when we brought them in. We did the warm water and bag and now she wrapped in a heatin pad against paul. We brought them insode cause it is snow flurryin here tonight and we dont have electric at their barn for a lamp.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

With Demelza's triplets that were born 10 days ago, I am letting them all stay with mom during the day (now separating at night so I can milk) but I am supplementing the doeling 2-3 times a day with a bottle. She is smaller than her brothers so I want to make sure they aren't always pushing her off. 

Sounds like you're doing good with the little doeling. Hopefully she'll be warmed up soon!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> With Demelza's triplets that were born 10 days ago, I am letting them all stay with mom during the day (now separating at night so I can milk) but I am supplementing the doeling 2-3 times a day with a bottle. She is smaller than her brothers so I want to make sure they aren't always pushing her off.
> 
> Sounds like you're doing good with the little doeling. Hopefully she'll be warmed up soon!


We got jher warmed up. It seemed like it took forever. She had maybe half ounce of colostrum but that is all i could get from gracie. I had some day three from her last year. I KNOW i had a bag of colostrum replacer but can i find it nooooooo. So i gave her what i have for now and in the mornin paul will run to southern states and get me a bag. I think this doeling will be a bottle baby though...every time she got near gracie she pushed her away. I hope it is jus hormones wackadoodle tonight. If another kid was nursin it was ok but not alone. If she tried alone gracie walked away from her. :/. After coersion she did take the bottle though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Watch her temp closely. Ideal would be to leave her with Mom and kids but she may have a problem with maintaining temp.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh they're so cute! Congratulations.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness they are adorable! Congrats on the babies!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the three kids! I am sorry you lost the one.
In the first picture, the little buckling does not look happy to see you.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, they're adorable. I'm so sorry you lost one. I really hope the littlest one picks up and can maintain her temperature. How's Gracie doing this morning? Is she accepting the little one yet? Keep us posted please! 
Congratulations. Now for Dora


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Watch her temp closely. Ideal would be to leave her with Mom and kids but she may have a problem with maintaining temp.


For you and @GoofyGoat . She is keepin her temp up just fine. Once we got her warm she was good and we took her temp quite a few times through the night and moornin. Right now we have everyone in the house.... it is rainy and 40 here today... do you think that too cool for gracie and the two nursers? They are tryin hard to goat in here lol. We have straw down in the stall and a warmin barell but no electric for a lamp. The barn is closed on three sides and slatted on the fourth. It is not the weather gatherin side.

She is a bottle baby though. Gracie kept pushin her away and tossed her once. She even cleaned her up last night. We tried every time she was hungry to get gracie to let her nurse and even would put another to her to see if that helped. No go. She either pushed her away or walked away and called the other kid to her.

I think dora may be in early labor. She is bein super flighty this mornin, peeein and poopin a ton. I think i saw a few slight contractions but she thinks she is hungry i believe. She isnt drippy yet. The flighty part.... she acts normal then head up fast lookin round startled and starts walkin rround. She isnt havin me touch her this mornin either which is a change from the last week of lovey dovey. I did feel her ligs and they are just barely there but very squishy. So i will be checkin on her every hour i think. Maybe if she only has one we can graft this bottle baby to her. We will surely try.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations on the three kids! I am sorry you lost the one.
> In the first picture, the little buckling does not look happy to see you.


That lil dude is gonna. Be a terror! Lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry Gracie rejected her. Hopefully Dora will pick up the slack. Were you able to get some more colostrum from Gracie for her? It's so frustrating when you can't find something you know you have. Keep us posted on Dora, how exciting that they're going to pop so close together. A houseful of babies is always fun


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm so sorry Gracie rejected her. Hopefully Dora will pick up the slack. Were you able to get some more colostrum from Gracie for her? It's so frustrating when you can't find something you know you have. Keep us posted on Dora, how exciting that they're going to pop so close together. A houseful of babies is always fun


She is not lettin down for me and was walkin away. I even tried when a kid was nursin and got the nope lady attitude lol! I went out this mornin and got the colostrum replacer. I am gonna have paul hold gracie in a bit so i can try get more from her but she wouldn't let me by myself. I didnt wanna wake paul cause his bp has been high and he is feelin like poop the last week. Plus he worked yesterday and was a tired man on top of not gettin settled til bout 1:30 this mornin.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor Paul, I hope he feels better. I'll pray Dora accepts the little doeling ...you're doing great though. Take care of yourself though, You've had your hands full with human,bunny and goat kids. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dora has goooooo. It is white tinged but goooooo. :coolmovesdance):crazy:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez...just when I thought you'd get a bit of rest...Go Dora! Praying for a quick easy delivery for both of you!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Dora has goooooo. It is white tinged but goooooo. :coolmovesdance):crazy:


(pic) For the morning coffee. (woo)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

You could always come for mornin or midday or afternoon coffee and a visit if you were down this way sometime. :clapping: Yanno just to look at lil kids that you most likely do not want. Hahahaah.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

i know right?!?!?!! Lol! It is nice iut tonight though at least. But my dilema.... go in and out or jus stay out.... this is her right now. Havin contractions and talkin and stoppin to lick ad paw her belly. But lookit this silly honey bear! 

Well darn. It not lettin me post pics now. But she got her snoot as far in the hay. Ag as she can get it chowin down lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> You could always come for mornin or midday or afternoon coffee and a visit if you were down this way sometime. :clapping: Yanno just to look at lil kids that you most likely do not want. Hahahaah.


I think I have overnighted there in a truck stop.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You could always come for mornin or midday or afternoon coffee and a visit if you were down this way sometime. :clapping: Yanno just to look at lil kids that you most likely do not want. Hahahaah.


That would be an enjoyable outing. That's just the thing, I do find myself wanting more kids, and saying no, no, no to the yearnings. I would be pleased to have some coffee and visit with the kids, just hope none follow me home.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> That would be an enjoyable outing. That's just the thing, I do find myself wanting more kids, and saying no, no, no to the yearnings. I would be pleased to have some coffee and visit with the kids, just hope none follow me home.


That works for me!
I know what you mean on the no no no. Paul sent me a cl ad a few nights ago. It was someone movin and had looked like eight nubians or minis. Beautiful too.... for free to a good home. I did send them a text but got no answer. They woulda come here most likely though and we woulda been cray to finish the new rooms into a shelter for them. Paul told me if i wanted i could keep one of doras doelings if she gifted us one i loved. We will see.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I think I have overnighted there in a truck stop.


It is funny how not a lot of people know mebane but you say between raleigh and greensboro and the flyin j at trollinwood exit always comes up. Lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> It is funny how not a lot of people know mebane but you say between raleigh and greensboro and the flyin j at trollinwood exit always comes up. Lol!


Flying Js used to be my favorite of the chain truck stops.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I actually know that stop, Flying J at Trollinwood. Used it as a cut across to go to an office whose exact location I can't recall at the moment. Its been quite a while since then. Sad thing, went often cause it was multiple appointments spread out over a couple of years. When I'm not trying so hard to remember, it'll pop into my head unexpectedly. Was awakened on and off last night by the storm and it's late thirty now, brain not great on details right now. Will be dreaming of fluffy, bouncing kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Is Dora progressing or still holding hostages? Come on Dora, we need to see baby pics!

Y'all are not too far from my old stompin grounds in Montreat,NC. I have family out that way still maybe if I ever get away from my goats we can all meet for Coffee


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Is Dora progressing or still holding hostages? Come on Dora, we need to see baby pics!
> 
> Y'all are not too far from my old stompin grounds in Montreat,NC. I have family out that way still maybe if I ever get away from my goats we can all meet for Coffee


Haha nope! We gots buck doe twinki es at 4:30 this mornin. I tried postin pics but it would t for some reason. I will try again.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to you and Dora. :clapping:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Way to go Dora! Yippee! Wahoooooo!
Congratulations, so exciting ....5 babies bouncing around....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations to you and Dora. :clapping:


If you are havin nope issues you SO dont wanna come visit. Hahahah. This lil doeling is ADORABLE!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I actually know that stop, Flying J at Trollinwood. Used it as a cut across to go to an office whose exact location I can't recall at the moment. Its been quite a while since then. Sad thing, went often cause it was multiple appointments spread out over a couple of years. When I'm not trying so hard to remember, it'll pop into my head unexpectedly. Was awakened on and off last night by the storm and it's late thirty now, brain not great on details right now. Will be dreaming of fluffy, bouncing kids.


Haw River 85 to 70 cut through


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

